# Preset Ripper



## manko (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

I've created a new plugin that allows loading develop settings from external XMP and JPEG files.  You can use it to load Camera RAW presets into Lightroom, or to load develop settings from already processed images.

http://capturemonkey.com/presetripper

I know extracting XMP data is highly controversial subject, see e.g. http://lightroomkillertips.com/2009/is-it-wrong-to-steal-lightroom-presets/ but it's still a feature that I use myself and I hope it is beneficial to others as well.


----------

